# Hatco trailer



## Section10 (Nov 12, 2018)

I found this ad for a Hatco trailer in a June 1946 Outdoors magazine. It looks interesting and I wonder if there are any left out there anymore. Anybody seen one?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 12, 2018)

Vacuum trailer brakes - There's an interesting concept!

Not sure how good they would work if you lost engine power.


----------

